# FS-Sold



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Furniture Quality stand with lighted hood $225 OBO.(single strip T5HO)
the tank is gone......


----------



## Patsfan (May 6, 2010)

PM Sent on S Grade Tan sand.
Pete


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

back to the top.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bring it back up....


----------



## pranara (Dec 27, 2010)

any pictures?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

pranara said:


> any pictures?


what is it you need pictures of?


----------



## Slinkky (Oct 7, 2010)

does the tank come with a stand?


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

the tank is pending and the stand is selling for 250. it says it right there


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Pm sent for the S grade.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumping to the top


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

How old is the FX 5 if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> How old is the FX 5 if you don't mind my asking?


almost a year now.
works great never had an issue with it.


----------



## boloxis (Dec 30, 2010)

are you selling a 110 gallon tank 48x18x30?


----------



## boloxis (Dec 30, 2010)

can I buy your 110 gallon tank?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

boloxis said:


> are you selling a 110 gallon tank 48x18x30?


yes i am .
pm sent..


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping..........


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

very good deal, went and looked at it today... I really want a 6 footer tho.

Somebody scoop this up before my next pay day! I don't need a 5th tank (yet)


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I've seen this tank, it's in great condition and it's a great deal c/w glass tops for $125.
If I didn't have one already I would buy it in a heart beat. Come on folks lets get this tank gone for Adrian. bump to top.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Must be the time of the year, Not sure why such great deals take so long to move.

B U M P


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump......
i know some one out there wants this awesome tank and stand......


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available......


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hydrocynus said:


> Sent you a pm


PM replied


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

This tank looking for a new living room to call home......


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

tank is gone...
anyone looking for a killer stand.........


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

will consider respectable offers(no lowball)


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

still for sale open to respectable offers...no lowballs .
don't even think about offering me $100 is a no!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this beautiful hood and stand stilll available.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

still need this stand gone


----------



## HKSR (Jan 10, 2011)

what's the actual dimensions of the stand? how much wider and longer than the 48 x 18" tank footprint?


----------

